# 4 x Fender Twin $650 Edmonton L&M



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Not Kijiji but… Earlier today at L&M South Edmonton. 4 Fender Twin amps (1990s) for $650 each.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paging Ted Nugent.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Paging Ted Nugent.


Twins from the ‘90s?

Nah. Ted likes ‘em younger than that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If these are the ‘94 Twins with the High/Low power switch on the back they’re awesome. Switch to low power and use input 2 (lower power input) and you can actually play at a sensible volume and they still sound good. The ONLY twin you can play that still sounds big at lower volumes without making your ears bleed.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> If these are the ‘94 Twins with the High/Low power switch on the back they’re awesome. Switch to low power and use input 2 (lower power input) and you can actually play at a sensible volume and they still sound good. The ONLY twin you can play that still sounds big at lower volumes without making your ears bleed.



What they need is a "half weight" switch.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> If these are the ‘94 Twins with the High/Low power switch on the back they’re awesome. Switch to low power and use input 2 (lower power input) and you can actually play at a sensible volume and they still sound good. The ONLY twin you can play that still sounds big at lower volumes without making your ears bleed.


Yup. These were the ones known as the Evil Twin. They were never a favourite among Fender aficionados but that seems like a pretty good price. I have one, but it has been gutted and rebuilt with a Pro Reverb circuit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Yup. These were the ones known as the Evil Twin. They were never a favourite among Fender aficionados but that seems like a pretty good price. I have one, but it has been gutted and rebuilt with a Pro Reverb circuit.



I thought the 'Evil Twin' was something different altogether?

Wasn't this model known as the '94 Twin'?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

colchar said:


> I thought the 'Evil Twin' was something different altogether?
> 
> Wasn't this model known as the '94 Twin'?


You're thinking of the Red Knob Twin. Which as far as I'm aware is the same amp in different packaging. The RKT are often referred to as "Evil Twins" but the 94 Twin was the one actually marketed as being "The Evil Twin".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I saw Johnny Winter And in 1971, he and Derringer had Triangle stacks of Twins (six each)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay Player said:


> You're thinking of the Red Knob Twin. Which as far as I'm aware is the same amp in different packaging. The RKT are often referred to as "Evil Twins" but the 94 Twin was the one actually marketed as being "The Evil Twin".


Yes, I was under the impression that the RKT was the Evil Twin, but had been corrected in some forum somewhere.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes there’s a lot of misinformation out there saying the RKT is the evil twin. Absolutely false. The ‘94 twin is (correctly) referred to as the evil twin.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yes there’s a lot of misinformation out there saying the RKT is the evil twin. Absolutely false. The ‘94 twin is (correctly) referred to as the evil twin.


For what it's worth, although yes it's technically wrong, I don't give people a hard time about calling RKT's the Evil Twin. It seems the majority of people want to call RKT's the Evil Twin, so it is what is.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay Player said:


> For what it's worth, although yes it's technically wrong, I don't give people a hard time about calling RKT's the Evil Twin. It seems the majority of people want to call RKT's the Evil Twin, so it is what is.


It's the red eyes.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay Player said:


> For what it's worth, although yes it's technically wrong, I don't give people a hard time about calling RKT's the Evil Twin. It seems the majority of people want to call RKT's the Evil Twin, so it is what is.


It might be those red knobs. 

^^^Beat me to it.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

sulphur said:


> It might be those red knobs.
> 
> ^^^Beat me to it.


Great minds and all...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

[Condescending voice] Now really, I think those are quadruplets...[/condescending voice]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Twins from the ‘90s?
> 
> Nah. Ted likes ‘em younger than that.


Damn...just about spit my beer across the table.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Damn...just about spit my beer across the table.


Honestly? Ted Nugent jokes just kinda write themselves.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

would they ship to Ontario stores


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LaRSin said:


> would they ship to Ontario stores


Probably, they shipped my used R8 from Halifax to Ontario, unless something has changed in the past few years.

It just might take a little while as they'll put it on a shipment making its way east, no special trip for anything.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I was told that L&M will ship between stores within a province for $10, and then add $10 for every province over. So from AB to ON would be $40. However, I'm not sure if it would apply to used items, or amps for that matter.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

troyhead said:


> I was told that L&M will ship between stores within a province for $10, and then add $10 for every province over. So from AB to ON would be $40. However, I'm not sure if it would apply to used items, or amps for that matter.


$40 shipping for an amp that ways as much as that seems like a steal


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Great handle tarnish. Maybe amp relics will catch on..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

LaRSin said:


> would they ship to Ontario stores


Yes.

New stuff ships free, used stuff you have to pay for shipping if it comes from outside of your home province.

If you aren't in a rush get them to ship it on their own trucks (ie. not courier it) and the costs are much lower.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> I was told that L&M will ship between stores within a province for $10, and then add $10 for every province over. So from AB to ON would be $40. However, I'm not sure if it would apply to used items, or amps for that matter.



Not true, it goes by size and weight.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

colchar said:


> Not true, it goes by size and weight.


That shipping information was given to me by an L&M employee about guitars. It may certainly be different for other items, and maybe only for new items. And perhaps it depends on who you talk to at what store.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They'll ship.

Wish my twin was $650..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> That shipping information was given to me by an L&M employee about guitars. It may certainly be different for other items, and maybe only for new items. And perhaps it depends on who you talk to at what store.



That might be true for their own trucks, but they are using couriers now and pay courier rates. A friend of mine is the shipper/receiver at my local store and my info came from him.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Not true, it goes by size and weight.


----------

